# Beste Gilde auf Euren Realms



## Igi_90 (12. Mai 2008)

wollte nur mal wissen welche gilde bei euch am besten sind, zB bei uns (Theradras) sind schon recht viele gilden BT, Hijyal etc. schon xxx mal durch

Und Eure?

Mfg


----------



## Müllermilch (12. Mai 2008)

sturmreiter auf KdV =PPP (meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Bloodyfish (12. Mai 2008)

Îlluminati (Eredar)


----------



## Igi_90 (12. Mai 2008)

da geb ich dir rechte wegen "Sturmreiter" da gibts einen mit beiden zwillings klingen von azzinoth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keeral (12. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir rechte wegen "Sturmreiter" da gibts einen mit beiden zwillings klingen von azzinoth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was aber nix mit der besten Gilde zu tun hat , sondern mit glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John Doe (12. Mai 2008)

FTH auf Destromath =)


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Mai 2008)

Lordaeron: 
Ally: VogelFrei
Horde: Nightfall


----------



## Ikku (12. Mai 2008)

Blackhand
Allianz: Black Fraternity
Horde: Hostile


----------



## 481Nummer1 (12. Mai 2008)

Pure Flames (Die Arguswacht - sind im Content am weitesten)


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2008)

Alleria
Horde: Pugnas Rache / GanzMieseSchlägerTruppe haben das gleiche Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allianz: Ascension / Inceptum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rized (12. Mai 2008)

Eredar


Allianz: Illuminati
Horde: Tears of Abaddon


----------



## Kimosabe (12. Mai 2008)

Bloodyfish schrieb:


> Îlluminati (Eredar)




Tears of Abbaddon (Horde) sind weiter als die Illus.

mfg Senja



Rized schrieb:


> Eredar
> Allianz: Illuminati
> Horde: Tears of Abaddon



richtig.


----------



## ramsleier (12. Mai 2008)

Blackhand

Horde: Hostile

Allianz: Hoher Rat 

An meinen Vorposter, Black Fraternity ist nur die 3 beste Gilde auf unserem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazzy (12. Mai 2008)

anub'arak

acumen - horde 4 the win^^


----------



## chinsai (12. Mai 2008)

Durotan bin ich mir allerdings net ganz sicher

Ally ist RestarT auf jeden fall ne gute gilde und auf hordeseiten denk ich mal ist csi orgrimmar ne ganz gute gilde aber wie gesagt kp


----------



## DLXfirstlady (12. Mai 2008)

www.bosskillers.com

da sind so die besten Gilden aufgelistet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styler1990 (12. Mai 2008)

Realm Frostwolf
Gilde   Affenjungs INC


----------



## Rized (12. Mai 2008)

eredar hat glaub noch mehr sehr gute gilden:


Black Sphere
Triscel
Delirium
No Pain No Gain
PeKah
Buccaneers Den
...


----------



## rendezvous. (12. Mai 2008)

Terrordar:

Horde: Freefrags/Klän
Alli: Insu/ exodus


btw: hier kannste gechillt nachshcauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/terrordar/


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Mai 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> Durotan bin ich mir allerdings net ganz sicher
> 
> Ally ist RestarT auf jeden fall ne gute gilde und auf hordeseiten denk ich mal ist csi orgrimmar ne ganz gute gilde aber wie gesagt kp



CSI OG ist nur auf 80...

critical luders - Horde 
Kakuriyo - Ally


----------



## hameron (12. Mai 2008)

taerar

GEFÄHRTEN DER MACHT!!! 

(für mich sind wir die besten ;-) )


----------



## keough (12. Mai 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> Durotan bin ich mir allerdings net ganz sicher
> 
> Ally ist RestarT auf jeden fall ne gute gilde und auf hordeseiten denk ich mal ist csi orgrimmar ne ganz gute gilde aber wie gesagt kp



kakuriyo auf alli glaub horde ist allerdings critical luders am besten und disturbed an zweiter stelle


----------



## Qerrit (12. Mai 2008)

Vek'lor:

Allianz: Ascension  (Bis Sunwell 2.Boss alles clear)

Horde: Drunkenstyler (Bis Council alles clear)

MfG


----------



## Schmog (12. Mai 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Blackhand
> 
> Horde: Hostile
> 
> ...



Weder noch

Concilium führt


----------



## Mrg33 (12. Mai 2008)

Nera´thor : Ganz klar Mahlzeit !


----------



## Tahult (12. Mai 2008)

Schau mal: Erst hier, da gibst du "Gilde" ein und schon findest du unter anderem das hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (12. Mai 2008)

Lasst uns uns doch darauf einigen, dass der Hohe Rat, Concillium und Black Fraternity ungefähr gleich gut sind^^.
Serenity sind glaube auch schon BT durch.


----------



## Königmarcus (12. Mai 2008)

Easy Mode auf Sen'Jin (meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## aseari (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Anub'arak ist Acumen die beste Gilde vom Raidfortschritt her. Die haben Sunwell bis auf M'uru und Kil'jaeden clear. Horde natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (12. Mai 2008)

Mrg33 schrieb:


> Nera´thor : Ganz klar Mahlzeit !



was ist mit avoid, bloodhound gang und GGT? ham wir wohl vergessen, wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebuff (12. Mai 2008)

Lothar: 

Allianz: Horizon
Horde: Ragtag


----------



## Zenti (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Proudmoore:

Ally: Rejoy

Horde: Immortal King


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Nathrezim 

Horde - Molten Core Co KG
Die beste Allianz Gilde (die ich grad net weis) soll allerdings besser sein als die beste Hroden Gilde aber genaues kp


----------



## Unknownhero (12. Mai 2008)

mug'thol

horde: genetic
allianz: united > osmosis > aeon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (12. Mai 2008)

Anub'Arak 

Allianz: Alliance of Chaos / Bund der Hoffnung / Pearls


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (12. Mai 2008)

Proudmoore: Alli - Rejoy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaphiria (12. Mai 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> sturmreiter auf KdV =PPP (meiner meinung nach)




Öhm nee, eigentlich nicht. Bewiesener Massen ist Malus Sanguis schon weiter als die Sturmreiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nappor (12. Mai 2008)

Antonidas
Nero Sunwell 4/6 und so xD
Pantheôn auf 4/6 sunwell und 

Horde
Twisting Nether 3/6 sunwell glaub ich


----------



## Mexxus-Aldoran (12. Mai 2008)

Horde : eisesglut
Allianz: Das Legat

von dem Server Die nachtwache


----------



## Deathsoull (12. Mai 2008)

Hier auf Thrall:

Horde: Carnivores
Allianz: in Harmony


----------



## Winddancer (12. Mai 2008)

Die beste? In der ich bin
Wenn du wissen willst wer die weiteste ist...intresierrt mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingofthejungle (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Arthas <<<-----!!!

Allianz: Alliance of Tarsonis
Horde : Ascendence ....oder wie man des schreibt.


----------



## Saerec (12. Mai 2008)

Nera'thor

Leistung:

Avoid - Horde
Bloodhound Gang - Horde
GGT - Allianz

Sympathie:

Coprsegrinder - Horde
Naturgewalten - Horde
Hate Squad (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - Horde


----------



## Gri-Gorij (12. Mai 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Easy Mode auf Sen'Jin (meiner meinung nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja auf Hordenseite, aber Evolution bei den Allies sind leider die Serverbesten^^


----------



## Dragus1991 (12. Mai 2008)

In Harmony auf Thrall die sechst beste Gilde der Welt


----------



## Frekii (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Nehtersturm kenn ich nur Horde aber da würd ich sagen Phoenix oder Chival.


----------



## Oogieboogie (12. Mai 2008)

also auf onyxia müsste es "blutrausch", wobei "liquid death" und "last hope" auch sehr gut sind...
alles drei horden seite...ally kenn ich mich da nicht aus


----------



## Elkiller (12. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir rechte wegen "Sturmreiter" da gibts einen mit beiden zwillings klingen von azzinoth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
wow und? was ist da besonders dran? wir haben sogar 6 -.-


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (12. Mai 2008)

Frekii schrieb:


> Auf Nehtersturm kenn ich nur Horde aber da würd ich sagen Phoenix oder Chival.



Chival vor Phoenix (auch wenn Yuna was anderes träumt^^) und danach ganz klar Mental *gg


----------



## stefan2910 (12. Mai 2008)

mmh auf baelgun denke ich siehts bei der horde so aus :

again, styx selen und pheonix dürften die besten sein ( hoffe, des waren die topgilden)


----------



## Schmog (12. Mai 2008)

Dragus1991 schrieb:


> In Harmony auf Thrall die sechst beste Gilde der Welt



Eigentlich nicht aber naja


----------



## Müllermilch (12. Mai 2008)

@Igi_90 der typ mit den beiden gleven heißt drakkus.haben mal zusammen quel danas von allys gecleart ( ich selbst bin auf t5 stand ^^)


----------



## Rastas (12. Mai 2008)

Blackrock:
Horde:
Dementum
Frostbringer

die 2Topgilden ... knapp gefolgt von oida/Roots of Dragonmaw


----------



## Megamage (12. Mai 2008)

Realm: Nathrezim
Horde: Molten core Co KG
Allianz: Los Planos


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (12. Mai 2008)

Realm : NOZDORMU

Beste Gilde:       Ancient
Zweitbeste Gilde:InRage
Drittbeste Gilde:  Eternity

Und die bald beste Gilde ( in der bin ich^^) EHRENWERTE GESELLSCHAFT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0dlik3 (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Khaz'goroth:

Horde: furious
Allianz: Dominus Aurora


----------



## Arlokk (12. Mai 2008)

Kargath
Alli:  Redemption/Elysium und Bad Taste   bis vor ein paar Wochen 
Nástrandir
Horde: Doom !!!


----------



## BunnyBunny (12. Mai 2008)

Warthbringer:

Horde:
Bloodhunters
Hallo Wand
Dies Irae

Allianz:
Anathema
Letzte Instanz
Antiker

(Flare gibst leider nicht mehr bei den Allys, die hatten einen Doppel-Warglaive Warri)


----------



## CrazyDisco (12. Mai 2008)

Aegwynn :

Horde : Ganz klar Progenies Infernalis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei den Allys... kA... Deus Sanctum glaube ich


----------



## Dagnarus (12. Mai 2008)

Das geht viel einfacher:

http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/


----------



## Lénar-Tichondrius (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Krag'jin

Horde:

Achchazu
Veritas
Pantheon



Allianz:

Iron Flag
Infensus
Execute


----------



## Corlin (12. Mai 2008)

paradox, Horde (nordrassil US) 

mein server is noch sehr jung !! daher haben wir z.z nur eine gilde die illidan down hat ! 
und die beste alliance gilde is grad mal bei 4/8 !! 

und meine gilde faengt grad erstmal mit 25man raids an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Móloch (12. Mai 2008)

Dun Morogh (Down morogh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ally ; Nightforce / Otherside / Moriquendi / pew pew

Horde ; Endgegner / Godmode  so bin ally dass sind horde die bekanntesten aber da DM ja eh der grösste PVE server ist haben da bereits an die 30 gilden BT clear....

naja so far-.-


----------



## Pumajäger (12. Mai 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> Durotan bin ich mir allerdings net ganz sicher



Critical Luders müsstens bei der Horde sein.

Irgentwas mit Dis... ist zweiter

K.A dritter Platz ist dann Omerta


----------



## EveaL (12. Mai 2008)

Rising Phoenix - EU-Norgannon


----------



## Biomech (12. Mai 2008)

Vogelfrei auf Lordaeron.....da laufen schon irgendwie 3, oder 4 leute von denen mit den zwillingsklingen rum


----------



## matic (12. Mai 2008)

Realm Anetheron

Horde: Legends Never Die / Dark Avengers / combine harvester (leider aufgelöst)

Allianz: eclipse


----------



## Skilli (12. Mai 2008)

Kel'thuzad

Horde: Noir
Alli: Phoeníx


----------



## Tireos (12. Mai 2008)

Sen'jin
Alli-eVolution
Horde- Easy Mode


----------



## Medoran (12. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> wollte nur mal wissen welche gilde bei euch am besten sind, zB bei uns (Theradras) sind schon recht viele gilden BT, Hijyal etc. schon xxx mal durch
> 
> Und Eure?
> 
> Mfg



Proudmoore

Ally - Rejoy

Horde - Immortal King


----------



## oerpli (12. Mai 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> Durotan bin ich mir allerdings net ganz sicher
> 
> Ally ist RestarT auf jeden fall ne gute gilde und auf hordeseiten denk ich mal ist csi orgrimmar ne ganz gute gilde aber wie gesagt kp




Am besten ist natürlich NoXx^^.

horde: critical luders (brutallus down)
allianz: restart und kakuriyo (restart hatte illidan als erster aufm server down, kakuriyo (und critical luders) haben gleven)

http://wowjutsu.com/eu/durotan/

CSI Orgrimmar ist ziemlich naja (jetzt wenn es um die besten geht, sie mögen durchaus leistungen erzielen)


----------



## Assari (12. Mai 2008)

Gorgonnash 


Horde: Core

Ally: ???


----------



## Matty265 (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Azshara galub ich:
Horde (UndisputeD)
Allianz (IraeAOD)

Theradras weiß ich nur auf alliseite von:

faNatiX und Faithful


----------



## Fluix (12. Mai 2008)

amanthul horde incoming und allianz afiak celestial dawn


----------



## Aplizzier (12. Mai 2008)

Nazjatar

Allianz: Team Legendary, Born Again

( wenns falsch ist berichtigen )

Horde: ???


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Antonidas:

Alli: Nero und Viribus Unitis
Horde: Twisting Nether


----------



## Michi- (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Ambossar:

Allianz: Die Gefallenen Helden
Horde: Zensiert


----------



## shadowman777 (12. Mai 2008)

Ungoro:

Horde: Inhablillis   


weiß net ob richtig geschrieben


----------



## Loxin (12. Mai 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> Pure Flames (Die Arguswacht - sind im Content am weitesten)



mein freund ist in der gilde drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (12. Mai 2008)

ich danke euch für eure antworten,

hab vergessen unsere besten gilden zu nennen

Theradras:

Allianz: Faitful

Horde: Daementis


----------



## Batista1992 (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Rajaxx:

Horde: ferox und squirrel again
Allianz: Anomalia und Viribus unitis


----------



## Visssion (12. Mai 2008)

Auf Gul`dan war es bis vor kurzem VGA (Verein garstiger Allys) allianz wie man schon erkennen kann ^^ hat sich aber vor einer woche ca. aufgelöst. Auf Horde seite ist es eindeutig Such a thing


----------



## STAR1988 (12. Mai 2008)

*Nozdormu *

Allianz : InRage

Horde  : Incolumis


----------



## malle2k8 (12. Mai 2008)

hameron schrieb:


> taerar
> 
> GEFÄHRTEN DER MACHT!!!
> 
> (für mich sind wir die besten ;-) )



Es wurde aber glaube ich nicht nach der Persönlichen meinung gefragt ;>


----------



## cabana (12. Mai 2008)

Nathrezim:

Allianz : Los Planos

Horde : Molten Core Co KG


----------



## T3h.Nik (12. Mai 2008)

Onyxia

Allianz : Chromatic (nerds)
Horde: Last Hope


----------



## Igi_90 (12. Mai 2008)

sry meinte Faithful


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (12. Mai 2008)

wundert mich glatt dass die no keiner gepostet hat 
maghteridon: nihilum^^


----------



## Bloodyfish (12. Mai 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> Tears of Abbaddon (Horde) sind weiter als die Illus.
> 
> mfg Senja
> richtig.



echt? hmm..naja bin nich mehr so informiert weil ich schon länger nimmer spiel aber hab die letzten tage ins realm forum geguckt und da waren sie bei den boss kills gleichauf.
da ich ally gespielt hab, hab ich einfach nur illu hingeschrieben aber naja wenn toa weiter is ok...naja^^


----------



## blackzone (12. Mai 2008)

Zirkel des Cenarius

Alli: Schwingen des Phoenix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde: Die Verdammte Horde


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (12. Mai 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> *Nozdormu *
> 
> Allianz : InRage
> 
> Horde  : Incolumis



Ah ein Nozdormler =)


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (12. Mai 2008)

Also auf dem Server Nera'thor gibt es eigentlich nur eine ernstzunehmende Gilde, das ist EXTASE*.

Hier stimmt der Kampfgeist und vor dem Beitritt erfolgt ein harter Aufnahmetest. Loser und Heulsusen haben bei uns nichts zu suchen. 

Die Gilde wird hervorragend und straff geführt, so dass wir auch schon alles gesehen haben.

Wer auf Nera'thor alles erreichen will, muss praktisch in EXTASE.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Mai 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Blackhand
> Allianz: Black Fraternity
> Horde: Hostile




Falsch Alli: Concilium


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (12. Mai 2008)

Achja, und auf Hordenseite gibt es auf dem Server Nera'thor leider nichts Nennenswertes. Die putzen wir alle weg wie Strohhalme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heatfrau (12. Mai 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> *Nozdormu *
> 
> Allianz : InRage
> 
> Horde  : Incolumis








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit der ally gilde hast recht aber nicht mit der horden gilde^^

da sag ich mal Exilium Is woll die beste horden gilde die ich auf nozdormu kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (12. Mai 2008)

Acumen auf Anub'Arak...haben bis bt alles clear soweit ich weiß und sind jez im plateau dran...und deren schurke hat total krankes eq^^ also beide gleven und alles was dazu gehört...


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (12. Mai 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> Kargath
> Alli:  Redemption/Elysium und Bad Taste   bis vor ein paar Wochen
> Nástrandir
> Horde: Doom !!!



Nicht ganz..Joga Bonito is noch sau gut..und glaube Orden der Verdammnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (12. Mai 2008)

Der Rat von Dalaran

Horde : TyrHialm
Ally : noìr 

glaub ich...


----------



## Drhomie (12. Mai 2008)

Kil'jaeden:

Allianz: Pain and Pleasure (Platz 1)
Horde: 	Hetaeria (Platz 4)


----------



## Haggard215 (12. Mai 2008)

Das Konsortium

Horde - Nemesis
Allianz - Das KaTet


----------



## Guibärchen (12. Mai 2008)

Blutkessel EU

Horde: Fate
Allli: wayne gammeln noch an Mother...(das ist kein Gildenname)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2008)

Antonidas -> Nero ^.-


----------



## RedPaprika (26. März 2011)

Arthas

Allianz--> Ascension
Horde--> Phr

=") Good old Ascension


----------



## wolfracht (26. März 2011)

Die Aldor

Horde: Passion
Allianz: SonneMondOrden


----------



## Kersyl (26. März 2011)

Weiß nicht genau aber die 3 besten sind Uhrwerk, elysium und zumindest früher noch Doom(Kargath, EU)


----------



## ramour1 (26. März 2011)

Orden der Verdammnis, Prime und Uhrwerk sind inzwischen die besten auf Kargath


----------



## ChrisMaxx (26. März 2011)

Echsenkessel

Horde: Voodo	


Ally: UnitedDomination


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

Madmortem
Horde: oh boyz
Ally: Nerdz


----------



## MasterXoX (26. März 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Die Aldor
> 
> Horde: Passion
> Allianz: SonneMondOrden




Würd ich auch sagen


----------



## Kanich (26. März 2011)

Khazgoroth:

Horde: Darkchildren of Chuchu
       Hordentliches Chaos


Allianz: Vicious
         Faceroll (meine Meinung)


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2011)

Offtopic entfernt. 

Bitte haltet Euch ans Thema. Und nur weil der erste Post aus 2008 ist, muß das nicht heißen, dass man nicht im Jahr 2011 im den selben Thread die momentan besten Gilden posten könnte. 

Also weitermachen.


----------



## kruemelz (26. März 2011)

Weiß das auch jemand aktuell von "Die Todeskrallen"?

lg a.


----------



## Gazeran (26. März 2011)

Kanich schrieb:


> Khazgoroth:
> 
> Horde: Darkchildren of Chuchu
> Hordentliches Chaos
> ...



LOL!? niemals...

Horde:
Brut des Verderbens
Attero dominatus

Allianz:
Dominus Aurora
Vicious


----------



## TheGui (26. März 2011)

gibt ja WoW progress und co, aber was solls.

Blutkessel

Horde: Eternal (7/13) *25er*

Alianz: Ruin (5/13) 10er

Rest ist nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Grushdak (26. März 2011)

kruemelz schrieb:


> Weiß das auch jemand aktuell von "Die Todeskrallen"?


Horde -> Cronopios (25 r)  6/13 (H)

Allianz -> Legion of fallen hope (10 r) 4/13 (H)


----------



## <DK> (26. März 2011)

Eredar ----> Triscel


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2011)

<DK> schrieb:


> Eredar ----> Triscel


Falsch, die sind auf Platz 10. 
Beste Gilde auf Rank 1 des Servers ist da in Harmony (10).


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (27. März 2011)

Beste Gilde mit Abstand vom Character her, mit Freundlichkeit für die Mitspieler etc ist *Tanz des Todes*... mit Abstand! Würd ich wärmstens empfehlen für alle noch Gildenlosen auf dem Server!


----------



## Harokat (27. März 2011)

Lothar-EU:


Allianz: Eleven Degrees (10/13) HC <-

Horde: Next (9/13) HC <-


----------



## Neodarkblue (27. März 2011)

Server: Mannoroth

Horde: Thanatos Erpetos 
Stand: 13/13 im 25er heroic


----------



## TheGui (27. März 2011)

10/25er wäre noch gut zu wissen


----------



## Ongul (27. März 2011)

Für alle die nachschaun wollen welche Gilde auf ihren Realm die aktuell beste ist schaut einfach mal hier rein : WoW Guild Rankings (WoWprogress.com)


----------



## RedPaprika (27. März 2011)

Ongul schrieb:


> Für alle die nachschaun wollen welche Gilde auf ihren Realm die aktuell beste ist schaut einfach mal hier rein : WoW Guild Rankings (WoWprogress.com)



Nicht wirklich aussag kräftig =)
Wir (Ascension) sind auf Arthas im 25 irgendwo bei platz 5 6
was aber daran liegt das wir erst viel später angefangen haben zu raiden und erst 3 ids hatten.


----------



## Ongul (27. März 2011)

Nethersturm 

Horde:  unexpected 12/12 10/13HM - aktuell world rank 10er platz  55 

Allianz  easymode 12/12 5/13HM

*edit


----------



## TheGui (27. März 2011)

Ongul schrieb:


> Nethersturm
> 
> Horde:  unexpected 12/12 10/12HM - aktuell world rank 10er platz  55
> 
> ...



es gibt *13 Bosse *auf hardmode level


----------



## Cruisi (27. März 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich aussag kräftig =)
> Wir (Ascension) sind auf Arthas im 25 irgendwo bei platz 5 6
> was aber daran liegt das wir erst viel später angefangen haben zu raiden und erst 3 ids hatten.



Willste jetzt rumheulen oder einfach nur sagen, dass ihr scheisse seid?

<-- Frostwolf, nothing else


----------



## Ongul (27. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> es gibt *13 Bosse *auf hardmode level



danke schon verbessert


----------



## RedPaprika (26. November 2011)

Cruisi schrieb:


> Willste jetzt rumheulen oder einfach nur sagen, dass ihr scheisse seid?
> 
> <-- Frostwolf, nothing else



Genau wir sind so scheiße =)
DU solltest uns eig kennen


----------



## Figetftw! (27. November 2011)

Blackmoore:

Pulse


----------



## vortigaunt (27. November 2011)

Alleria

Allianz schätz ich VS hab zumindest noch keine anderen Firelords gesehen..

Horde ka....Daysleepers ham auf jeden Fall 7/7 hc


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (27. November 2011)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Lordaeron:
> Ally: VogelFrei
> Horde: Nightfall



Auf welchem Lordaeron spielst du denn bitte?
Bei der Allianz ist das ganz klar You don´t know me!


----------



## Gazeran (27. November 2011)

GoAheadMakeMyDay schrieb:


> Auf welchem Lordaeron spielst du denn bitte?
> Bei der Allianz ist das ganz klar You don´t know me!



Er spielt auf einem Lordaeron vor 2 Jahren...


----------



## Mindadar (27. November 2011)

naja um genau zu sein vor 3 Jahren....2011-2008? sollten 3 Jahre sein wenn ich in mathe aufgepasst hab.


----------



## Gazeran (27. November 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> naja um genau zu sein vor 3 Jahren....2011-2008? sollten 3 Jahre sein wenn ich in mathe aufgepasst hab.



Jo sry, bin grade erst aufgestanden ^^
Da bin ich noch nich so fit ;S


----------



## tuerlich (27. November 2011)

Genuine ^^
Früher mal Utopie, aber die sind an ihrer Arroganz zerbrochen...


----------



## Stevesteel (28. November 2011)

/push


----------



## Potpotom (28. November 2011)

Zirkel des Cenarius - Allianz: Schwingen des Phoenix (world rank 140)

Horde ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Genau wir sind so scheiße =)
> DU solltest uns eig kennen


Du lässt 8 Monate ohne Antwort vergehen, holst diesen zurecht in Vergessenheit gerateten weil sinnfreien Thread wieder vor und sprichst ihn jetzt persönlich an, als wärs erst gestern gewesen? Leute gibts.


----------



## Mingxie (28. November 2011)

Allianz: Dfk Crew (Worldrank: 470)
Horde: W H F (Worldrank: 513)

Kil'jaeden


----------



## Lindren (28. November 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Er spielt auf einem Lordaeron vor 2 Jahren...




Ydk.me war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch VogelFrei


----------



## Figetftw! (28. November 2011)

Mingxie schrieb:


> Allianz: Dfk Crew (Worldrank: 470)
> Horde: W H F (Worldrank: 513)
> 
> Kil'jaeden



Wir sind halt weg :>


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2011)

Auf Aman'Thul (Allianz) Celestial Dawn


----------



## Mingxie (28. November 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Wir sind halt weg :>



Tja und deswegen spiel ich wieder auf der Horden Seite :>


----------



## Nema-ZdC (29. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zirkel des Cenarius - Allianz: Schwingen des Phoenix (world rank 140)
> 
> Horde ist mir nicht bekannt.



http://www.zirkel-des-cenarius.de/

Da wir eine eigene Webseite für den Server haben kann man das echt einfach nachschauen. 

Horde 39/39 Bosse wäre dann Shadowfrost Clan. Mit Datum und allem.


----------



## Nermanu (29. November 2011)

Zuluhed easYplaY (Allianz)


----------



## Turkod (29. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auf Aman'Thul (Allianz) Celestial Dawn



Hmm die Zeiten sind aber schon nen bissel vorbei!

http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/aman-thul


----------



## Hamburgperle (29. November 2011)

Und der Preis diese Woche für den akribischten Leichengräber geht an ... tada ... RedPaprika ... GZ Digger


----------



## Miyraculix (29. November 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht sagen wer die beste Gilde auf den jeweiligen Servern ist. 
Ich sehe es so, dass man Gilden die 7/7HC in Zeit X, aba mit 5-7 Raidtagen á 5-6 Std. nicht mit Leuten vergleichen kann die "fast" in der gleichen Zeit 6/7 HC aba mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Woche á 3-4 Std. down haben. Wenn man diese Zeit berechnen würde hätte man die beste Gilde auf seinem Server entdeckt!


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Nema-ZdC schrieb:


> http://www.zirkel-des-cenarius.de/
> 
> Da wir eine eigene Webseite für den Server haben kann man das echt einfach nachschauen.
> 
> Horde 39/39 Bosse wäre dann Shadowfrost Clan. Mit Datum und allem.


Danke dir, aber ich präzesiere die Aussage ein wenig...

Die Hordenseite ist mir relativ egal - wobei, hab n Bankchar da drüben der im AH schnuppern darf.


----------



## Figetftw! (29. November 2011)

Miyraculix schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht sagen wer die beste Gilde auf den jeweiligen Servern ist.
> Ich sehe es so, dass man Gilden die 7/7HC in Zeit X, aba mit 5-7 Raidtagen á 5-6 Std. nicht mit Leuten vergleichen kann die "fast" in der gleichen Zeit 6/7 HC aba mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Woche á 3-4 Std. down haben. Wenn man diese Zeit berechnen würde hätte man die beste Gilde auf seinem Server entdeckt!



Das kann man so nicht sagen 
Sicherlich , die Zeit die man investiert ist der entscheidene Faktor für einen schnellen Erfolg, da man so schneller als andere Automatismen verinnerlich kann, allerdings muss man sich auch vor Augen führen das ein Großteil der Raider von den Fortschritten der anderen profitiert.
Wir sind in die Instanz gegangen und hatten kein Plan welche Taktik wir nutzten sollten, wie die Bosse funktionieren weiss man ja heutzutage durch den Dungeonfinder  . 
Dennoch ist es eine heidenarbeit sich diese Bosse zu erarbeiten.
Andere Gilden, die viel weniger raiden, profitieren dann von der Arbeit der Top Gilden, erfahren die Taktik durch die Kill-Videos oder sogar Guides, wenn sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat die Guides zu schreiben


----------



## Moronic (29. November 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Alleria
> 
> Allianz schätz ich VS hab zumindest noch keine anderen Firelords gesehen..
> 
> Horde ka....Daysleepers ham auf jeden Fall 7/7 hc



Hätte nicht gedacht das VS mal so "erfolgreich" wird. 

_*An die alten Coreraider-Zeiten zurückdenk_*


----------



## Lemina (29. November 2011)

Nethersturm

-> "unexpected" | 7/7 hc


----------



## Rygel (30. November 2011)

warum ein altes thema nicht 2 jahre später auch noch (neuen) gesprächstoff bieten soll weiß ich nicht.

hier mein senf: ich kenne die besten raids/gilden auf meinem server nicht mal, obwohl ich dort schon fast 7 jahre unterwegs bin. mir fallen nur die gilden auf, die dort schon lange beheimatet sind bzw. die "wir sind wieder da, wer will mit?"-posts im handelschannel auf. von sowas würde ich meine server- bzw. fraktionswahl gar nicht abhängig machen weil es mir persönlich und als einzelspieler gar nix bringt. und auf heldenverehrung fahre ich ohnehin nicht ab :-).


----------

